# install debian packages



## 17garcol17 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hello. In ports are only fedora and centos. Is it possible to install the package for debian or ubuntu?


----------



## Snurg (Sep 8, 2016)

They are `ar` archives. Just unpack and look at what you find.


----------



## tobik@ (Sep 8, 2016)

17garcol17 said:


> Hello. In ports are only fedora and centos. Is it possible to install the package for debian or ubuntu?


There is sysutils/debootstrap with which you can create Debian chroots/jails.


----------



## shepper (Sep 8, 2016)

17garcol17 said:


> Hello. In ports are only fedora and centos. Is it possible to install the package for debian or ubuntu?



Why do you ask?


----------

